# saltwater snails



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

what snails are good with warm temperatures? i heard margeritta snails will die with any tempature over 70


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Astreas, turbos, cerith, nassarius, etc. just look it up. You'll come up with lots of stuff.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks for the help do u know how high your nitrates and nitites have to be to be deadly to invertebrate?


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

usually it isn't a problem till you get up into the 20s as far as I'm aware. I haven't had my tank that high to find out tho.


----------



## ardensmith (Mar 9, 2011)

Saltwater snails are a nice addition to any saltwater aquarium, but there are plenty of things you should learn about snails before you add some to your tank. 


There are more than 40,000 recognized species of snails, although just a fraction of these species are commonly found in saltwater aquariums. Snails can eat algae, parasites, or even other creatures. The most common reason for using saltwater snails in an aquarium is because they make great tank cleaners by eating the algae. 


There are eight kinds of saltwater snails you’ll typically find in a tank. Turbo snails are quite large, and they really only work well if you have a very large aquarium. This type of snail is also known for knocking things over underwater.


The four common types of saltwater snails for aquariums are asterea, trochus, cerith, and nerite. Asterea snails will clear both green and brown algae from the walls of your tank. Asterea snails will also clean just about any surface inside your tank, including the rocks and bottom material. They’re very tiny and work without being noticed. However, you should keep an eye out for these snails if you choose to put some in your tank because they are unable to turn back over if they get stuck upside-down. Trochus snails may be a better choice than asterea snails for this reason because they perform many of the functions of asterea snails without offering the hazard of getting stuck upside-down.


Thanks


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

reefcleaners.org is your one stop shop for a cleanup crew info (like reef compatible snails). John Maloney (the owner) is so helpful and has everything you need to know about marine inverts. His prices are so low, you save money compared to buying from the store.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 3 asterea snails in my 75 gallon tank. They have been cleaning the rocks for about three weeks and occasionally will work on the walls, but then go back to the rocks. Only once has one of them gotten upside down. I keep waiting for one of them to piggyback on one of the others. They are all growing algae on their shells. They look like they have green hair.


----------



## arkle (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry I don't know anything about snails.

arkle


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

arkle said:


> I'm sorry I don't know anything about snails.
> 
> arkle


Now you do:
Saltwater Crabs: Hermit Crab Species for Saltwater Tanks


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I tried turbo snails in my tank.....disaster. in a mater of 48 hours I was left with 3 shells for my hermit crabs to grow into. I got into a rush without doing my homework on acclimating them. they became the first entry on my dead sea creatures list*frown


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Scottyb442 said:


> I tried turbo snails in my tank.....disaster. in a mater of 48 hours I was left with 3 shells for my hermit crabs to grow into. I got into a rush without doing my homework on acclimating them. they became the first entry on my dead sea creatures list*frown


My snails have taken to 'resting' for several days at a time. They won't move at all for two or three days, then I will find that they have moved anywhere from several inches to several feet. Then they quit moving again. I have gone into a wait and see mode. My QT tank is still cycling so I just do regular maintenance and try to be patient.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jbhillman said:


> My snails have taken to 'resting' for several days at a time. They won't move at all for two or three days, then I will find that they have moved anywhere from several inches to several feet. Then they quit moving again. I have gone into a wait and see mode. My QT tank is still cycling so I just do regular maintenance and try to be patient.


It'll come man, it'll come.:cheer:


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> It'll come man, it'll come.:cheer:


I added a dozen more snails to help clean up the tank. I think two have already died. They were upside down this morning and even though I turned them over, they are just kind of laying there partly out of the shell. My original three are still alive. I did drip acclimation for several hours. When I put them in the tank, the salinity was within .001, the ph was within .1 and the temp was within 2 degrees.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jbhillman said:


> I added a dozen more snails to help clean up the tank. I think two have already died. They were upside down this morning and even though I turned them over, they are just kind of laying there partly out of the shell. My original three are still alive. I did drip acclimation for several hours. When I put them in the tank, the salinity was within .001, the ph was within .1 and the temp was within 2 degrees.


Thats about as good as it gets when it comes to acclimating those guys.
*w3


----------



## mzwygart (May 7, 2012)

I like turbo snails and my temps are usually between 74 - 79 degrees. I've never had any problem them at those temps but haven't really tested anything higher or lower.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I go with the rule, one cleaning invert per gallon. I have a 36 gallon so I threw in a sand sifting star, a decorator crab, horseshoe crab, 10 hermits, and 10 snails. My live rock hitchikers fill in the rest. When something dies, it will disappear in an hour because of a strong cleaning crew


----------

